# [solved] nach Neuinstallation gehen INodes aus

## xhi2018

Hallo,

ich hab mir die Tage in einer Virtual Box (Version 1.6.2) unter dem Host System WIN-XP ein Gentoo 2008.0-r1 installiert. Nach einigen nacharbeiten hat dann auch alles wie gewünscht funktioniert.  Doch recht kurz nach der Installation bin ich dann auf Fehler gestoßen wie

```
No space left on device...
```

obwohl mit 

```
df -h
```

 noch genügend freier Speicherplatz auf angezeigt wurde.  Aber mit 

```
df -i
```

 konnte ich dann sehen, dass 100% der inode in use/verbraucht waren. Ein nachträgliches ändern ist ja wohl ohne Neuformatierung nicht möglich.

Nachdem ich die Partitionen neu formatiert und nochmals neu installiert habe bekomme ich mit 

```
df -i
```

 wieder 66% INode in use!?

Mit 

```
df -h
```

 ist die Partition (Größe 3,5 GB) nur zu ca. 40% belegt.

Wie sieht das bei Euch aus?  

Mit welchen Optionen formatiert Ihr Eure ext3 Partition? 

Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das lösen kann?

Gruß & vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!Last edited by xhi2018 on Fri Aug 29, 2008 10:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

Kann ich mir zwar ned vorstellen aber...

Zeig doch mal die ganze Ausgabe von df -h und df -i?

```
Dateisystem           INodes  IBenut.  IFrei IBen% Eingehängt auf

rootfs               58359808  402700 57957108    1% /

/dev/mapper/nvidia_cffffbah3

                     58359808  402700 57957108    1% /

udev                  218858    1214  217644    1% /dev

shm                   218858       1  218857    1% /dev/shm

rc-svcdir             218858      88  218770    1% /lib/rc/init.d

cachedir             58359808  402700 57957108    1% /lib/splash/cache

/dev/mapper/nvidia_cffffbah1

                     440747188   72993 440674195    1% /mnt/windows

none                  218858      34  218824    1% /tmp

/dev/sdg1                  0       0       0    -  /media/handy

```

Formatiert:

```
mkfs.ext3 /dev/was-auch-immer
```

----------

## schachti

Du könntest mit der Option -i oder -T von mkfs.ext3 herumspielen. Am besten erst mit der Option -n anzeigen lassen, was passieren würde, und dann die anderen Optionen so lange anpassen, bis alles stimmt.

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

danke fuer Deine Antwort.  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Kann ich mir zwar ned vorstellen aber...
> 
> Zeig doch mal die ganze Ausgabe von df -h und df -i?

 So was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt. 

Ich hab wieder die LiveCD gebootet und fuehre den GentooLinuxInstaller (textbasierend) aus. 

```
livecd ~ # df -i

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

...

/dev/sda3             236176     550  235626    1% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1              26104      11   26093    1% /mnt/gentoo/boot

```

```
livecd ~ # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

...

/dev/sda3             3.6G  144M  3.3G   5% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1              99M  1.6M   93M   2% /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Habe dabei manuell ueber den GentooLinuxInstaller partitoniert (also nicht die vorgeschlagene Partitionierung gewaehlt) und der Installer hat die Formatierung dann selber durchgefuehrt. Die Ausgabe ist kurz nach der Installation waehrend stage tarball aktuell entpackt & installiert werden.

Gruss & Danke!

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

jetzt nach Abschluss der Installation sieht es so aus:

```
livecd ~ # df -h

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

...

/dev/sda3             3.6G 1005M  2.4G  30% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1              99M  1.6M   93M   2% /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

```
livecd ~ # df -i

Filesystem            Inodes   IUsed   IFree IUse% Mounted on

...

/dev/sda3             236176  150730   85446   64% /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda1              26104      12   26092    1% /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Faengt es schon wieder an  :Question: 

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Du könntest mit der Option -i oder -T von mkfs.ext3 herumspielen. Am besten erst mit der Option -n anzeigen lassen, was passieren würde, und dann die anderen Optionen so lange anpassen, bis alles stimmt.

 danke fuer den Tipp. Die Optionen hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber leider noch nie benoetigt und somit keine Erfahrung damit. Hast Du schon Erfahrungen mit diesen Optionen gemacht und kannst mir ein paar Tipps geben?

Danke nochmals

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi xhi2018,

-i hilft glaub ich nicht weiter. Kauf dir eine neue Festplatte oder weise deinem Gentoo mehr Speicherplatz zu. ;)

Die Inote-Größe ist auf eine Minimaleinstellung von 128 Byte festgelegt. Und dieser Parameter -i ist eher für sowas wie "Ich hab zu viele freie Inotes rumliegen, die Fressen unnötig viel Speicherplatz" Also vergrößern wir die Inotes/pro Festplattenbereich auf das Dopplte, was dann zu weniger Inotes führt, weil weniger mehr Platz verwalten.

Da ist ein Interessanter Artikel zum Tuning von Ext3. Da steht auch wie viel Speicher ein Inote verwalten kann...

 *Quote:*   

> Damit kann ein Inode bei 4 KByte Blockgröße (also 1024 Blocknummern à 4 Byte in einem indirekten Block) 12 + 1024 + 10242 + 10243, also gut eine Milliarde Blocknummern verwalten.

 

Versuch es aber nicht mit schrauben an der Blockgröße oder so sondern verwende lieber:

```
-N number-of-inodes

              overrides the default calculation of the number of  inodes  that

              should  be  reserved  for  the filesystem (which is based on the

              number of blocks and the bytes-per-inode  ratio).   This  allows

              the user to specify the number of desired inodes directly.

```

Deine 236.176 Inotes sind einfach zu wenig. ;)

Gefühlt würde ich die auf Fünfhundert-Tausend setzten aber das kann dann vielleicht zu Leistungseinbußen kommen.

----------

## schachti

Die Option -T small sollte für Dich funktionieren (Anzahl der Inodes ist 4 x so hoch) - die Defaults, die dann benutzt werden, siehst Du in /etc/mke2fs.conf.

----------

## xhi2018

Hallo,

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> -i hilft glaub ich nicht weiter. Kauf dir eine neue Festplatte oder weise deinem Gentoo mehr Speicherplatz zu.

  ... mit einer neue Festplatte tu ich mich schwer in der Virtual Box ...  :Wink: 

ich hab jetzt nochmal eine Neuinstallation gemacht und meine Partition /dev/sda3 (root-Partition) manuell mit "mkfs.ext3 -b 1024 -i 1024" formatiert. in deed ... hier das Ergebnis:

```
gentoo ~ # df -h

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

...

/dev/sda3       2.7G  960M  1.6G  38%  /

/dev/sda1        99M   25M   70M   27% /boot

```

```
gentoo ~ # df -i

Filesystem      Inodes    IUsed     IFree  IUse%   Mounted on

...

/dev/sda3      3776512   161177   3615335     5%   /

/dev/sda1        26104       32     26072     1%   /boot

...

```

schaut doch schon viel besser aus - bin glücklich - Danke  :Wink: 

jetzt werd' ich mich mal schlau machen müssen was die Optionen bedeuten. Dafür hab ich ja den Artikel bekommen - danke für den Link! *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Da ist ein Interessanter Artikel zum Tuning von Ext3. Da steht auch wie viel Speicher ein Inote verwalten kann...

 Gruß und vielen Dank für den Tipp!

----------

